# Maltese acting weird, feels like is not the same dog



## juangprieto25

So, i have 3 maltese all 1 year old, 2 female and 1 male, their hair got messed up, since it rained and they like to play on the bushes and the mud, i took them to get their hair cut, and with summer coming up i told them to let them with very light pelt, when i got them back of course they looked a little different on looks, but the male is acting as if he didnt know who i was, he doesnt respond to his name (julio) and he is not doing things that he normally does, like playing/fighting with the females, he doesnt play with his toys, which last night he adored like always, he walks a few steps then sits, then walks a few steps then sits, hi is not barking at all, not even when someone knocks on the door, ( he always used to bark when that happened), i am seriously getting worried, my wife tells me maybe they had a mix up at the grooming place, and i am going tomorrow first thing in the morning, but to me he looks like the same dog, but completely changed, please help me


----------



## PatriciafromCO

I hope you have the right pup  only a vet could confirm if your pup was injured, Has he been groomed before ?


----------



## juangprieto25

He has been washed before but never had a real hair cut, then again neither did the females and they are acting perfectly fine, anyway i just woke up, am going to my vet when they open in like 3 hours, first i want to go to the grooming place to see if they did anything wrong, i'll post updates as they come thanks


----------



## Lillith

I would ask if they groomed any Maltese other than yours that day. They do all look quite similar, so its possible there was a mixup. Do your dogs have microchips? You could have the vet scan to see who the dog is. Do you know of any identifying marks on your pup, such as dark patches on his skin?


----------



## Kyllobernese

I have some Shih Tzu x Maltese that act really off whenever they are clipped especially if they have never been clipped before. One was scared of her tail when it hit her back the first time. I would guess that she had never felt it before because of having more hair. Remmy, who is ten now still does what your male is doing even though he has been clipped a lot of times. I do them myself so know it is not "clipper burn" or anything, he just feels weird without his long hair.

I would still get him checked out at the Vet but I have seen several dogs acting strange when they have been clipped. They were usually fine within a few days.


----------



## juangprieto25

So he is the same dog, ( deep down i knew it) my vet gave me a cream for his testicles they cut the hair to close and got a little burned, he told me his attitude was because he probably thinks we did that to him, and will calm down as he notices that things are back to normal


----------



## WesselGordon

At least the vet picked up an issue and if I were you I'd have a talk with the parlour. It might just have been a mishap but it's better to bring it under their attention so their staff can be made aware of the risk of being in a hurry or trying to clip close to sensitive areas when the dog isn't totally calm. 

How do your other two dogs react towards him?


----------



## PatriciafromCO

juangprieto25 said:


> So he is the same dog, ( deep down i knew it) my vet gave me a cream for his testicles they cut the hair to close and got a little burned, he told me his attitude was because he probably thinks we did that to him, and will calm down as he notices that things are back to normal


Am happy he can be on the mend... Good for you trusting your gut that something wasn't right.


----------

